Ask HN: What are the best email newsletters you subscribe to? - carusooneliner
======
carusooneliner
The ones hitting my inbox:

* The Art of Data Science: [https://tinyletter.com/art-of-data-science](https://tinyletter.com/art-of-data-science)

* Week in Ethereum: [http://www.weekinethereum.com/](http://www.weekinethereum.com/)

* Benedict Evans: [https://www.ben-evans.com/newsletter/](https://www.ben-evans.com/newsletter/)

* Matt Levine's Money Stuff

------
desmonding
I use a topic-based newsletter service for Hacker News:
[https://hnmail.io](https://hnmail.io)

------
rchaudhary
Check out,

[https://www.pythonweekly.com](https://www.pythonweekly.com)

[https://www.nosqlweekly.com](https://www.nosqlweekly.com)

[http://www.founderweekly.com](http://www.founderweekly.com)

Disclaimer: I am the curator of these newsletters.

